# Wanted: Russian Tortoise



## jsphr90 (Feb 15, 2011)

Im looking for a Russian Tort! male or female doesnt matter, Im in Southern California and age doesnt really matter, just looking for a little buddy! wouldnt mind rescuing a tort in need either. I do have experience with tortoises as well, my mother and I had two desert tortoises when i was younger but gave them to a tortoise rescue in Joshua tree because they got too big =/ Ive been researching for quite some time now and feel im finally ready to bring one home  so please help a guy out


----------



## tiffy (Mar 6, 2011)

jsphr90 said:


> Im looking for a Russian Tort! male or female doesnt matter, Im in Southern California and age doesnt really matter, just looking for a little buddy! wouldnt mind rescuing a tort in need either. I do have experience with tortoises as well, my mother and I had two desert tortoises when i was younger but gave them to a tortoise rescue in Joshua tree because they got too big =/ Ive been researching for quite some time now and feel im finally ready to bring one home  so please help a guy out



Hi I have a russian tort that I bought less than a year ago from a pet store, I still can't tell if it is male or female. From what I have read they have to be older to know for sure. To me it looks like a male but that is just a guess. I have been calling him Maverick. Anyway he is in great health I just started nursing school and I am living on my own and really don't have the time to take care of him. I want him to go to a loving home and I want to make sure that he is cared for properly. I currently live in northern california and I would look into sending him to you. I don't want any payment for him just a good home. Let me know if you are interested and I will look into the cost of sending him. Thanks Tiffany


----------



## jsphr90 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm very interested! Pm me?


----------



## jsphr90 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have plenty of space and just got an old book case im going to convert to an enclosure, all it needs is a tort!


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 7, 2011)

where in socal are you? would you do a 2 year loan adoption?


----------



## jsphr90 (Mar 7, 2011)

The Inland Empire, more specifically Rancho Cucamonga, and could you elaborate on that please?


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 7, 2011)

i will PM you


----------



## jsphr90 (Mar 7, 2011)

sounds good!


----------



## Nay (Mar 7, 2011)

Not to be nosy,OK to be nosy, but what does that mean?? If you please?
NAy


----------



## jsphr90 (Mar 7, 2011)

It means Im gonna be tort-sitting for a while


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 7, 2011)

Nay said:


> Not to be nosy,OK to be nosy, but what does that mean?? If you please?
> NAy



I am going away for a couple years for US Army duty, and he is going to be tort sitting my little juv russian.


----------



## Laura (Mar 7, 2011)

who is watching your galop??


----------

